# First Mid-Coast Texas Tarpon on the Hook Today!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Check out the Project Tarpon Facebook Page for photo. But a big boy was hooked today along the middle Texas coast. The time is HERE!!!!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

4/20. That's impressive. Congratulations.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not doubting this but it sure does look calm for the amount of wind we had yesterday???


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> I'm not doubting this but it sure does look calm for the amount of wind we had yesterday???


I know the guy that caught them (he's not a BS'r). I can't vouch for the pictures being yesterday but those are the ones he posted. So, you'll have to talk to him about that. I know KT well, if he says he hooked one, he did.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> I'm not doubting this but it sure does look calm for the amount of wind we had yesterday???


I was down Sunday and Monday and the bay waters were kinda dirty and the pass was dirty on an out going tide with 20 knot wind. The water was very clean, but rough a short distance out out the pass. With an incomming tide and a light wind morning there's no doubt the water was that clean. Looks like I missed them by a couple days. Poggies were everywhere! Tarpon showed up in Boca early this year also.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome..Congrats!
A great report indeed!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay... correction... not hooked but schools (plural) seen. I followed up on the report some more and got to talk to the horses mouth. Unfortunately, my report was second hand, and with most fish stories had been added to along the line. 

Sucks, I was lead to believe there was a hook up but as far as I'm concerned, reliably observed or hooked - doesn't much matter this time of the year. It means they are here.

Man, had my blood pumping and everything. sorry if I caused any panic attacks out there.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

...Next time I'll wait 15 minutes before calling in the hookup...It may turn out to be and eagle ray or a very big redfish.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Understanable.

Cabin fever
Buck fever
Tarpon fever

TC


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

As you said Scott it doesn't matter if it was hooked, landed or just a sighting, for this conversation the only pertinent fact is that they are here. And the fact that there were multiple schools spotted is even more encouraging. Being generous enough to share this info with us is greatly appreciated. It's good to know they are definitely here when out for the first voyage of the year. Again thanks for the report.


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Where and When*

It's great to here the silver kings are already this far north in April. Is this normal migration movement or something not the norm? Any more specific location on the sightings and if we can expect a futher movement towards the Galveston area?


----------

